# Classic cue Analysis- "Good to Go" Alan Silvestri's Contact



## dcoscina (Jun 26, 2021)

I remember seeing this film in theatres in 1997 and even with all the sound FX, I was really aware of the power of Silvestri's score, especially at this climactic point of the film. Silvestri's use of minimalist figures and ostinati is deftly done and functionally has a place in this cue. It builds tension with the metered string tremolo. What is paramount is that he modulates so the cue never feels static. It's moving towards something musically here but it never betrays the style he set out to use for the score in its entirety. Gotta love those syncopated brass figures and the trilling celli in that slight respite section.



this is sadly abridged.


music only


----------

